# What's the grey outdoor sealant that stays soft called?



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Hello people Happy New Year n'all that.!

Trying to fix a leak in my Motorhome..
I've taken the rubbing strip(?) overlap strip(?) off the side to have a looksy and I'll be needing to re-do the grey sealant I've disturbed...
It's grey and gloopy...? can't seem to tickle the net with the right keywords...

Any help gratefully recieved.!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mastic?

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"Sikaflex" is the best, they do all sorts !! Mr Google is your friend !!


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Most caravan places stock it. Just ask for non-setting sealant. Sikaflex 512 ( the commonly used type) is a very strong adhesive sealant. I don't think it is the 'gloopy' stuff you refer to which is excellent for sealing.

Something like this:

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/idl-non-drying-sealant.html

I used similar when replacing my window seal and the original was still very 'gloopy' 

Jed


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

jonus said:


> Hello people Happy New Year n'all that.!
> 
> Trying to fix a leak in my Motorhome..
> I've taken the rubbing strip(?) overlap strip(?) off the side to have a looksy and I'll be needing to re-do the grey sealant I've disturbed...
> ...


Hi.

You will find it in any plumbers merchants, I think it is a product made by "Bostic". You can buy it in various thicknesses and widths.

ray.


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt repies.
I'm running out of daylight!

Turns out I took it off for nothing... looks like it's the seitz windows above it. They are well mentioned on the forums I'm discovering as it turns out. I'm going to tighten them first to see if that works before major surgery... They were pretty loose after years of being in. Might do the other side before they start...

Thanks again!


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Went to 2 plumbers merchants and a Jewsons. No luck there. Ended up getting it from Charles and Son in Poole. Still don't know what it's called. They refer to it as chewing gum, even on the receipt haha.


----------

